# Introduction



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@Cricket may not like you being passionate about her , but we all are, I guess. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Good morning Peter and another welcome. Cricket, the bat and ball game in Chicago??

Bud


----------

